# Freddy is 1 today!



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday to you, Freddy 😍😍🥩🍔🍰🍦!!! You bring so much joy to our forum. It’s hard to describe, but your lovely, wise mum takes care of all of us, too ❤.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Freddy!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Freddy - enjoy your chicken. (Asta's favorite is chicken) And your special day.


----------



## Wallydog (Jun 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday to you Freddy ! Sounds like a fun day ahead ....


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Happy birthday Freddy. Wow time flies. I remember when you came home. Have a fantastic day


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

My stars and heavens! A birthday? Already? 

“Here today, up and off to somewhere else tomorrow! Travel, change, interest, excitement! The whole world before you, and a horizon that’s always changing!” 

Happy First Birthday, Dear Freddy!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How sweet - he loves his birthday treats. Happy Birthday Freddy.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy 1st Birthday Freddy


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Oh happy day to you Freddy dear! Your stories are always such a highlight for me. Very grateful to your Human for sharing you with us here. Have a wonderful day of celebrating 🥳


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Happy first birthday Freddy! 🥳. The best is yet to come darling boy!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Happy birthday, Freddy!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Happy birthday Freddy!


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

a first birthday is a very special occasion indeed. happy birthday Freddy! 🎉


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Happy birthday, Freddy! Enjoy your special day.


----------



## ypeters2022 (7 mo ago)

Happy Birthday, Freddy!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy Birthday Freddy! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy birthday Freddy! Sounds like you're going to have a wonderful day. Hooray!


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday Freddie!!!


----------

